# Converting to LED lionel caboose



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

I have the caboose pictured and want to basically replace the incandescent light with an LED. I have the led"s with internal resistors. I cannot find a good video specific on this. Im assuming just interchanging some wires, but wanting to check. All help appreciated.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The caboose appears to be 0 Scale. Is that correct?
The wiring for an AC track requires a diode rectifier to
convert to DC as needed by LEDs.
You would disconnect the incandescent socket
and connect wires from your LED and diodes to
the former socket terminals or wires.



Don


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

DonR said:


> The caboose appears to be 0 Scale. Is that correct?...


Yes, it's postwar O scale:






LIONEL TRAINS 6457 CABOOSE


Identification details about the Lionel Trains SP Type Caboose that Lionel made during the Post-war period



www.tandem-associates.com







DonR said:


> ...The wiring for an AC track requires a diode rectifier to convert to DC as needed by LEDs..


As well as a way to drop the voltage to 4.5Vdc.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

How is this any different from wiring the same led directly to track power to light my buildings excetera I have done this many times. Not challenging just curious


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

cbishop said:


> How is this any different from wiring the same led directly to track power to light my buildings excetera I have done this many times. Not challenging just curious


If the LED came with rectification and voltage regulation, then it's the same.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

highvoltage said:


> If the LED came with rectification and voltage regulation, then it's the same.


Yes, they did. Thank you guys!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Running led on a car is different. A large capacitor will help with the constant voltage. If you are particular you should research the setups for passenger cars where power interruption is not desired as much.


----------



## cbishop (Nov 26, 2018)

T-Man said:


> Running led on a car is different. A large capacitor will help with the constant voltage. If you are particular you should research the setups for passenger cars where power interruption is not desired as much.


Yeah ive seen some threads mentioning capacitor. I actually like the flicker of the light, kind of adds another dimension to the track. I put a couple in it last night, turned out well. I currently only have freight cars, and tsnk cars. I wanna get into some passenger cars.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The LED is a diode so yes it would work on a/c, being lit only on half cycles. GRJ (our moderator) has several small circuits suited for this type of application.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My old thread deals with AC power and LEDs


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

In the case of your caboose I stay the course and go with a standard bulb for lighting. The Led tends to get used on the exterior for decor or a copy of lantern lights.


----------

